# negative side of a small town!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok not only am i from amish country but my home town has like 250 people.........so when the local gas sastion started to sell beer it was a big thing. well about a month ago thy started to get steel rserve malt. it is 8.1% and only 99 cents for a 24 oz can! well,hell i'am happier than a pig in ****! so i go to work and telleverone about it. found out the real towns and citys here have had it for years.

what do you expect from a town that is stillwaiting for the moom landing and the doors to come in concert!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, that's a true story!
Sorry, Feldy


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

feldjager said:


> ok not only am i from amish country but my home town has like 250 people.........what do you expect from a town that is still waiting for the doors to come in concert!


The Amish are waiting for *The Doors*?!?!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"what do you expect from a town that is stillwaiting for the moom landing"


Holy Crap!!!!! Those mooms better not land anywhere me if they know what's good for them!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am from a small town too. Not 290 something people but small never the less. I have been to Amish Acres in Napanee, IN. I hope spelled that right. Awesome town. Just got to watch those buggies.


----------

